#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  好喔猜謎喔~

## 夜落白櫻

哈囉大家好，這裡是整天賴在聊天室不去發文的白櫻
今次帶來了有點莫名其妙的題目，還請大家多多指教。
來吧我們看題目:

......怎麼這圖片好像有點暗啊。
一定是攝影師的問題，絕對不是我故意挑這張暗得要死的照片，絕對不是

----------


## 漆黑之獸

所以是.......喪女嗎?
 :jcdragon-idle: 
這是在猜動漫名字吧?(不確定

----------


## cespyang

獸兵衛            



您输入的信息太短，您发布的信息至少为 20 个字符。

----------


## 夢魘

樓上可以更專業一點ww
角色是蒼翼默示錄的獸兵衛，有遊戲也有動畫
不過這隻好像不可操縱

----------


## xuan1991

好難猜喔 ~哈哈哈   :wuffer_angel:  :wuffer_angel:  :wuffer_angel:

----------

